# Olive Snails bad for Cichlids? Two died after introducing



## kambosoup (May 28, 2013)

I had five African Cichlids in a 20 gallon long when I introduced some Olive Snails to the tank today. I went off about my business and when I came back two of my Cichlids were dead, as well as one of the snails. Are the Olive Snails toxic for them? The two that were dead were a Kenyi and a Red Banded. I'm not sure what really happened... but i think they tried to eat one of them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Are they round the snails, or more oblong? There are Nerite snails called Olive Nerites, they are perfectly safe for tanks. There are Olive snails that are salt water snails, that would die in your tank pretty quick.

A 20 gallon will not suffice for African cichlids anyway. What are your long term plans?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some vendors of nerites do not acclimate them as well as others. And if you don't place them right-side-up in your tank upon introduction, or if the fish become curious and keep turning them upside down, the nerites can easily die.

Which Africans do you have?

Olive nerites are not toxic to fish.


----------



## kambosoup (May 28, 2013)

They're little right now. I got them when they were about 3/4 of an inch they are about 1 1/4 inches now. I'm going to move them into a 50+ later after I buy my house. It's just temporary for about 5 more months. Bumblebee, Red Zebra, Demasoni, Acei. I figured it would be okay for now since they are little. PH balance and Temperature are good. I don't really know what else is going on.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they have grown 1/2 inch they are doing fine. My mbuna kill all my nerites though...it's not a size issue. My nerites do better in the hap/peacock tank.


----------



## kambosoup (May 28, 2013)

I don't know what I'm going to do they've all stopped eating. I think I need to change all the water or something. Ph is at 8 and temperature is at 79 degrees confirmed by two thermometers. I'm at a loss of words right now. I think that when I introduced the snails that there may have been some kind of chemical or bacteria I didn't anticipate and that's what affecting the fish. There haven't been any problems until their introduction I'm going to get rid of them.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Test your water - ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. What are those levels?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

kambosoup said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do they've all stopped eating. I think I need to change all the water or something. Ph is at 8 and temperature is at 79 degrees confirmed by two thermometers. I'm at a loss of words right now. I think that when I introduced the snails that there may have been some kind of chemical or bacteria I didn't anticipate and that's what affecting the fish. There haven't been any problems until their introduction I'm going to get rid of them.


You need to check water parameters. Maybe put some charcoal in your filter. Do water changes. It's not the snails. :?


----------



## kambosoup (May 28, 2013)

I bought a testing kit for all of it. It looks like the ammonia was seriously off for so i changed up a lot of the water. Made sure it was treated the right way now the three that were left are back from the brink. Thanks for all the help everyone. I'm going to keep a close look at those chemicals to make sure this never happens again especially when I expand.


----------

